

An Introduction To The Conjugate Gradient Method Without The Agonizing Pain - soundsop
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~quake-papers/painless-conjugate-gradient.pdf

======
Anon84
64 pages seems agonizing enough... after a quick glance it still seems like an
excellent reference, though.

~~~
jcl
It is eminently readable... Don't let the page count scare you -- the
illustrations pad it out a lot. It's much more of a tutorial than a reference.

~~~
maximilian
I'm pretty excited to read about it. I learned like half a lecture on
conjugate gradient stuffs, more just like, "its this optimisation thing..etc".
It'll be nice to have a look through it and get a better idea as to what it is
and how it works.

